# Help me find a Chanel J12 alternative for my wife's birthday



## bdraguts

Hello lovely ladies and gentle gentleman,

I am looking for an affordable alternative to the Chanel J12. My wife is accident prone, slightly destructive, and is somehow attracted to water. So ceramic is a great material for a watch for her. She also needs water resistance, as she has already jumped into a pool with a leather strapped, 3 atm water resistant watch and caused some damage.

There is a local jewelry store that sells their version of the Chanel J12. There's is 100m water resistant and, of course, made of ceramic. The problem? Price. They are asking $525-625 for an unknown swiss quartz movement and the brand name. I am looking for less expensive, and would like to keep it quartz.

Or is that a good price? How much of a discount do you think they would give on a 'house' brand?























Can anyone help me?

Thanks.


----------



## banks504

Well, I've never heard of that brand but that doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it. The name that automatically comes to mind with ceramic quartz is Rado. I quite like a lot of their watches, but I don't know what price you're looking for. You may be able to find a couple of models in the $600 range, but most will be closer to $1k. Watches that are entirely ceramic are relatively expensive, but with Rado you know you're getting a quality product. Example:

Amazon.com: Rado Women's R15519102 Quartz White Dial Ceramic Watch: Watches

I know Ashford often has good prices on Rado. Citizen may also offer some ceramic eco drives, but I'm not sure about that - if they do that could be a good choice. Only other options I know of are fashion brands, i.e. Michael Kors. Good luck!


----------



## KCZ

I think the ceramic, Chanel appearance, water resistance, and price requirements are going to be difficult to find in a single watch. I would try Skagen. They've made a bunch of different ceramic models and you may find one old-stock model that meets your needs online.


----------



## Seaurchin




----------



## AngelaGuajardo

I saw Chanel J12 at BaselWorld 2014 Review and I was pretty amazed. Probably, it is the best amongst all the featured watches in the article. It will be very hard to find an equal alternative. Maybe you should turn to high-rate estores and find something alike in the previous collections of other brands (Jomashop, for instance)


----------

